
Website Builder Webflow (YC S13) to Exceed $200M Valuation in New Funding - ballmers_peak
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/website-builder-webflow-to-exceed-200-million-valuation-in-new-funding?pu=hackernewsqf889u&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=unlock
======
vlokshin
Congrats. They deserve it.

Even though my company focuses on front-end dev, we still use webflow for our
marketing website because it's _that_ easy.

They're by far the closest to achieving what Dreamweaver once set out to.
Works best when used for marketing websites and when mixed with a basic
respect for CSS.

(1) Idea > (2) Make page in something that feels like figma/sketch > (3)
Publish ... is such a pleasant workflow.

~~~
basch
Webflow seems like a perfect acquisition for Microsoft to take on Adobe. I
agree, it is the modern Dreamweaver.

Microsoft could, in one week, acquire Serif (Affinity), Black Magic (Davinci
Resolve), Webflow, photopea.com, squarespace and have a day 1 full feature
competitor to Adobe Creative Cloud. Microsoft Creator 365.

Im kind of shocked they have moved into the marketing cloud sector against
Adobe, Salesforce and Oracle, but ignored creative tools while allowing
companies like Serif to reinvent themselves overnight.

------
meemoo
FYI: the information in this article is inaccurate. See the August 7th Forbes
article for the correct information:

* [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2019/08/07/webflow-w...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2019/08/07/webflow-went-from-near-bankruptcy-to-72-million-series-a/)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20636476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20636476)

------
StanAngeloff
We tried and used Webflow extensively in our company for about 2 years. It was
great for most tasks and we could get up and running fairly quickly. Sadly our
UI dev team never fell in love with it and slowly but surely Webflow faded to
the background. I noticed our subscription had run out a couple of months ago
and nobody had since complained. Brilliant piece of software, however if you
are someone who operates on the code level, never quite good enough.

------
humanbeinc
Webflow was definitely a gamechanger in terms of All-in-one CMS. It lacks a
thousand features, but the core value of the product is just too good:
Creating new pages in a few minutes (with reusing lots of components), hand it
over to the content team, you're done...

------
fillskills
Congrats! Used webflow for 2 yrs to launch my last startup. That was 4 years
ago. And now using it again for the next one. The CMS is new and what a
wonderful thing it is. Love the thought they put into releasing very polished
product. Great work!

